# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صور من التدريبات العسكرية للقوات المسلحة الأردنية

## دموع الغصون

صور من التدريبات العسكرية للقوات المسلحة  الأردنية حصرياً لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية نقلاً من موقع القوات المسلحة الأردنية 
 التدريبات العسكرية  * ّ* ّ*  ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* * ّ* ّ*  ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* * ّ* ّ*  ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ* ّ*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أنا باخذ علوم عسكرية وهـ المادة بتحكي عن القوات المسلحة وجد انه كتير مبسوطة بالمادة ولأول مرة بعشق مادة بالجامعة خصوصا انه كل يوم بيجي واحد شكل من أفراد القوات المسلحة لـ يعطي المحاضرة مشكورة دموع الغصون

----------


## Sc®ipt

فرقة العمليات الخاصة (البوريه الخمري) تدريبهم قاسي جدا

شكرا ع الصور  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يعطيهم العافية نشامى الوطن

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دموع الغصون

> أنا باخذ علوم عسكرية وهـ المادة بتحكي عن القوات المسلحة وجد انه كتير مبسوطة بالمادة ولأول مرة بعشق مادة بالجامعة خصوصا انه كل يوم بيجي واحد شكل من أفراد القوات المسلحة لـ يعطي المحاضرة مشكورة دموع الغصون


 طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على المرور الرائع والتعليق الجميل 
أكيد مادة العلوم العسكرية من أجمل المواد فيها متعه غير فيها تجديد بتقوي من عزيمتنا وبنتعرف اكثر على الجيش العربي الأردني بكافة اجزائة بنعرف قديه بعاني وبتعب بس لحتى نام مرتاحين وما نحتاج شي 
بتمنى يكونوا هالصور عجبوك ِ
ودي 



> فرقة العمليات الخاصة (البوريه الخمري) تدريبهم قاسي جدا
> 
> شكرا ع الصور


سكربت 
مشكور على الإضافة بالفعل العمليات الخاصة تدريباتهم صعبه كتير بس بكونو وحوش صح 
الله يزيدهم قوه وصحه وعافيه ويحفظهم للوطن 
تقديري وودي لك َ



> الله يعطيهم العافية نشامى الوطن
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووووووو


العقيق الاحمر 
الله يعافيكِ ويسلمك 
تقديري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لقد أستمتعت بالتجول هنا وهناك بين ثنايا الموضوع الشيق الجميل للقوات المسلحه الاردنية الباسلة .

فالكل يعرف وبلا شك أن قواتنا الباسلة هي فخر لنا ولكل العرب تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .

أشكركِ من كل قلبي ( دموع الغصون ) على هذا الموضوع المتميز برونقه وجمالة وعبير شذاه .

دمتم سالمين

----------


## دموع الغصون

> لقد أستمتعت بالتجول هنا وهناك بين ثنايا الموضوع الشيق الجميل للقوات المسلحه الاردنية الباسلة .
> 
> فالكل يعرف وبلا شك أن قواتنا الباسلة هي فخر لنا ولكل العرب تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .
> 
> أشكركِ من كل قلبي ( دموع الغصون ) على هذا الموضوع المتميز برونقه وجمالة وعبير شذاه .
> 
> دمتم سالمين


 معاذ 
مشكور على المرور الرائع والتعليق المميز 
بالفعل كلنا كأردنين نفتخر بقواتنا المسلحة الباسلة 
أبدعت بهذا المرور العطر

----------

